

Ask HN: Tool to create animated welcome dialogs? - rralian

I seem to recall seeing on HN a few months ago some tool or library that would allow you to easily create a sort of welcome walk-through for your web application. I think it used tooltips that would one-by-one show you different parts of the UX. My google-fu and hn-searching abilities are failing me however. Can anyone remember that or find the link?
======
DanielStraight
What you're looking for is commonly called a tour. Since it's web-based, it
will be implemented in JavaScript. Searched HN for those terms, found this:

[http://usablica.github.io/intro.js/](http://usablica.github.io/intro.js/)

~~~
rralian
Thanks! Sometimes those regular word... usements... evade me. That is indeed
the library I was looking for.

------
lost-theory
Here's one I found a while back:

[https://github.com/usablica/intro.js](https://github.com/usablica/intro.js)

